
Marriage = happy life? - mwidell
https://micaelwidell.com/marriage-happy-life/
======
paulddraper
Reminds of a Dilbert.

Tina: Someday, I want to get married because studies show the married people
are happier.

Dilbert: A smarter interpretation is that no one wants to marry an unhappy
person.

Tina: You're annoying.

Dilbert: With any luck, your soul mate won't be as perceptive.

------
RichardHeart
Pop up: "No thanks, I don't want to be happy :("

close tab.

